# हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&



## Shrish (Mar 3, 2007)

भाई लोगों आज गूगल सर्च ने इधर ला पटका तो देखा कि हिन्दी लिखने बारे चर्चा हो रही है। बहुत लोगों को वहम है कि हिन्दी टाइप करने के लिए टाइपिंग सीखनी पड़ती है ऐसा कुछ नहीं है। आजकल इस काम के लिए कई फोनेटिक टूल उपलब्ध हैं जिनसे आप इंग्लिश में लिखोगे और वो हिन्दी में अपने आप टाइप हो जाएगा। मैं हिन्दी का ब्लॉगर हूँ हिन्दी और इंग्लिश बराबर स्पीड से लिखता हूँ जबकि मैंने हिन्दी टाइप करना कभी नहीं सीखा। तो मुझे लगा इस बारे में पूरी जानकारी उपलब्ध करानी चाहिए।

*पहले बात करते हैं हिन्दी टैक्स्ट न दिखाई देने की:*

आपके पास विंडोज चाहे कोई भी हो उसमें हिन्दी दिखाई देने के लिए बस एक अदद यूनिकोड हिन्दी फॉन्ट चाहिए। विंडोज एक्स पी में मंगल नाम का यूनिकोड फॉन्ट पहले से ही होता है। दूसरी विंडोज के लिए आप लोग यहाँ से डाउनलोड  कर सकते हैं। इसको डाउनलोड करके c:\windows\fonts फॉल्डर में कॉपी कर दीजिए, यह इंस्टाल हो जाएगा। अब आपका कम्प्यूटर हिन्दी अच्छी तरह दिखा सकता है।

*अब बात आती है हिन्दी टाइपिंग की:*

हिन्दी में टाइपिंग के तीन तरीके हैं :

1. *रेमिंगटन टाइपिंग:* यह वाला पुराना और आउटडेटेड तरीका है। इसके लिए बंदे को पहले से टाइपराइटर पर हिन्दी टाइपिंग सीखी होनी चाहिए। इसको सिर्फ वही प्रयोग करते हैं जिन्होंने पहले से टाइपराइटर पर हिन्दी टाइपिंग सीखी हो।

2. *इनस्क्रिप्ट टाइपिंग:* इसका विकास भारत सरकार के राजभाषा विभाग ने किया था। यह भी एक टच टाइपिंग विधि है। इस विधि से कम्प्यूटर पर सर्वाधिक स्पीड से हिन्दी टाइप होती है। लेकिन इसके लिए भी एकाध महीना प्रैक्टिस करनी पड़ती है।

3.  *फोनेटिक टाइपिंग:* यह हिन्दी टाइप करने का सबसे आसान तरीका है। इसके लिए कुछ भी सीखने की जरुरत नहीं पड़ती। आप सीधे हिन्दी में लिखना शुरु कर सकते हो। उदाहरण के लिए आपको 'राम' लिखना है तो आप टाइप करोगे 'raama'। अतः हम इंटरनेट पर अधिकतर हिन्दी प्रयोगकर्ता इसी विधि का उपयोग करते हैं। तो अब मैं इसी के बारे में बताऊंगा।

*फोनेटिक हिन्दी टाइपिंग के लिए दो तरह के टूल उपलब्ध हैं: ऑनलाइन और ऑफलाइन*

*ऑनलाइन टूल:* ऑनलाइन वालों में आप टूल की साइट पर जाकर वहाँ हिन्दी टाइप करके फिर उसे कॉपी करके जहाँ लिखना हो वहाँ पेस्ट करते हैं। इसलिए यह तरीका उपयुक्त नहीं, कॉपी पेस्ट का झंझट है। उदाहरण के लिए हिन्दिनी तथा QuillPad नामक टूल।

*ऑफलाइन टूल:* दूसरी ओर एक बार ऑफलाइन टूल को डाउनलोड करके  उससे किसी भी विंडोज ऐप्लीकेशन जैसे वर्डपैड, IE, गूगल टॉक आदि में कहीं भी सीधे हिन्दी लिख सकते हो। इस तरह के टूल्स को फोनेटिक IME कहा जाता है। 

तीन सर्वाधिक प्रचलित IME हैं: Baraha IME, HindiWriter तथा Hindi Indic IME

तीनों की अपनी अपनी खूबियाँ (Pro) तथा कमियाँ (Cons) हैं। इस बारे में विस्तार से जानने के लिए यह Review पढ़िए। HindiWriter केवल हिन्दी के लिए है। BarahaIME अधिकतर भारतीय भाषाओं में कार्य करता है। Indic IME का  हिन्दी के लिए Hindi Indic IME यहाँ से डाउनलोड करें, अन्य भाषाओं के लिए यहाँ जाएं। Indic IME में रेमिंगटन तथा इनस्क्रिप्ट के कीबोर्ड भी हैं अगर आपको वो पहले से आते हैं तो इंडिक आईएमई ही प्रयोग करें।

बारहा IME इनमें सरलतम टूल है। इसे डाउनलोड तथा इंस्टाल करें। Run करने पर BarahaIME का Icon आपके Taskbar में System Tray में आ जाएगा। System Tray Icon पर राइट क्लिक करिए तथा Language > Hindi सलेक्ट करिए। अब आप हिन्दी में टाइप करने के लिए तैयार हैं। कोई भी शब्द हिन्दी में टाइप करने हेतु उसकी समांतर Spelling इंग्लिश में टाइप कीजिए, उदाहरण के लिए ’मेरा भारत महान’ लिखने के लिए टाइप कीजिए ’meraa bhaarata mahaana’. हिन्दी तथा English में Switch करने के लिए F11 या F12 कुँजी का प्रयोग करें अर्थात आप एक साथ दोनों भाषाओं में लिख सकते हो।

BarahaIME द्वारा हिन्दी टाइपिंग की विधि इस Quick Start Guide में चित्रों समेत बहुत अच्छी तरह बताई गई है। 

एकाध हफ्ते में ही आपकी अच्छी स्पीड बन जाएगी और समय के साथ बढ़ती जाएगी। अंत में अधिक क्या कहूँ हिन्दी में लिखने का मजा तो इसका प्रयोग शुरु करने के बाद ही समझा जा सकता है। बाकी कुछेक अन्य भी छोटी मोटी बातें हैं लेकिन वो सब यहाँ एक ही पोस्ट में नहीं बताई जा सकती।

हिन्दी टाइपिंग और ब्लॉगिंग संबंधी जानकारी के लिए तीन बहुत उपयोगी साइटें हैं एक तो परिचर्चा हिन्दी फोरम जो कि विश्व में पहली फोरम है जो पूर्णतया देवनागरी लिपि में है। दूसरी नारद नामक साइट जो सभी हिन्दी ब्लॉगों की फीड को एक जगह दिखाती है। तीसरा है सर्वज्ञ नामक Wiki जिस पर हिन्दी टाइपिंग और ब्लॉगिंग के बारे में बहुत जानकारी मौजूद है। ये सभी साइटें पूरी तरह अव्यावसायिक तथा लाभरहित हैं जो इंटरनेट पर हिन्दी के प्रचार-प्रसार से जुड़ी हैं।

इसके अतिरिक्त नीचे दिए गए कुछ लिंक भी हिन्दी टाइपिंग हेतु उपयोगी हैं:

Can't See in Hindi
हिन्दी कैसे लिखें
Quick Start Guide for Reading and Writing (Typing) Hindi Text
बारहा, हिन्दीराइटर तथा इंडिक IME की तुलनात्मक समीक्षा

किसी भी प्रकार का प्रश्न निसंकोच पूछें। इस लेख का नवीनतम वर्जन इस लिंक पर उपलब्ध है।

*Update:* विंडोज में हर जगह हिन्दी लिखने हेतु हिन्दी तथा अन्य भारतीय भाषाओं का पूरी तरह सपोर्ट इनेबल किया जाना चाहिए। विंडोज एक्स पी में इसके लिए Control Panel>Regional and Language Options में जाएं। इसके बाद Languages टैब पर क्लिक करके Supplemental language support में "Install files for complex script and right-to-left languages (including Thai)" चैकबॉक्स को सलेक्ट करें तथा OK पर क्लिक करें। अब आपसे विंडोज एक्स पी की सीडी मांगी जाएगी।

उपरोक्त प्रक्रिया विस्तार से अन्य ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टमों सहित विकिपीडिया पर इस लेख में विस्तार पू्र्वक समझायी गई है: Help:Multilingual support (Indic)

एक बार ऐसा कर लेने के बाद आप विंडोज में Text Boxes आदि समेत हर जगह हिन्दी  में लिख सकते हैं यहाँ तक कि फाइलनेम भी हिन्दी में दे सकते हैं।

© कॉपीराइट २००७ श्रीश शर्मा। इस लेख का बिना पूर्व अनुमति के अन्यत्र प्रकाशन वर्जित है। आवश्यकता पड़े तो इस लेख अथवा मेरे ब्लॉग वाले लेख का लिंक अन्यत्र दे सकते हैं।


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*

Thanks a lot
I was in need of this.
Once again thanks 
reps for u


----------



## aryayush (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*

Pure genius! 

Welcome to the digit forum. Awesome post, man. Repping you.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*

thanks for info


----------



## the.kaushik (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*

nice one...


----------



## max_demon (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*

सुक्रीया


----------



## sanju (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*

shrish
download barahaIMESetup.exe
installed it and restart the computer
launch word <font<mangal
change language of baraha to hindi
but unable to writing in hindi there are only squre when I type any letter on the screen 
can anybody help what is wrong


----------



## Pathik (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*

can some1 translate the #1 post to english and post... plzzzz


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*



			
				sanju said:
			
		

> shrish
> download barahaIMESetup.exe
> installed it and restart the computer
> launch word <font<mangal
> ...



Go to control panel>Regional and language options> click on languages tab and in the supplemental language support select "install files for complex script right to left languages....."

While doing this keep your Xp cd handy.


----------



## ismart (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*

plz translate it in english..


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> can some1 translate the #1 post to english and post... plzzzz


good one.... and you live in India.....


----------



## sanju (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*

राम जी जैसा आपने कहा वैसा किया 
फ़ोरम में तो ठीक तरह से टाईप हो रहा है. पर वर्ड मे फिर वही ड्व्वे से बन रहे हैं. कम्पयुटर पुन: चालु करके भी देख लिया.
__________


			
				sanju said:
			
		

> राम जी जैसा आपने कहा वैसा किया
> फ़ोरम में तो ठीक तरह से टाईप हो रहा है. पर वर्ड मे फिर वही ड्व्वे से बन रहे हैं. कम्पयुटर पुन: चालु करके भी देख लिया.


 मदद किजीए.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*

Some years ago I wrote this. Try it might help you ..


----------



## Pathik (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*



			
				aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> good one.... and you live in India.....


dude its difficult to read so much hindi @ a stroke...


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*

^^ yaya, same is the case with me... althouh I have been listening to hindi for about 12 years now, I still find it difficult to speak.  in that language.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*

my hindi speaking is good enuff...
but its exactly a year tdy since i read/wrote hindi...
exactly a year back wen i had given my 12th board hindi exam... 
how i hated hindi... the subject i mean...


----------



## caleb (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*

Shrish, nice one Rep'd you for the nice post.


----------



## jatt (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*

friends can we also write in other languages too like punjabi,telgu,and another if yes please describe how.thanks in advance


----------



## caleb (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*



			
				aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> good one.... and you live in India.....


Just bcoz someone lives in India does NOT mean that they must know how to read in Hindi fluently and understand every word of it...India is not only for Hindi speaking population. If you CANNOT oblige pathiks request atleast don't make sarcastic remarks....it does not help anyone. Let us share and NOT divide on the basis of language.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*

Someone translate to english. . I forgot hindi to be frank .


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*



			
				caleb said:
			
		

> Just bcoz someone lives in India does NOT mean that they must know how to read in Hindi fluently and understand every word of it...India is not only for Hindi speaking population. If you CANNOT oblige pathiks request atleast don't make sarcastic remarks....it does not help anyone. Let us share and NOT divide on the basis of language.



Chill out dude. Why do you think I put up that  smiley? I was just joking, as I said in my next post, same is the case with me, I cannot understand it very well as well.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*

Really nice feature buddy rep u


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*



			
				caleb said:
			
		

> Just bcoz someone lives in India does NOT mean that they must know how to read in Hindi fluently and understand every word of it...India is not only for Hindi speaking population. If you CANNOT oblige pathiks request atleast don't make sarcastic remarks....it does not help anyone. Let us share and NOT divide on the basis of language.



Totally right. This is happen when i go to my native where i can hardly speak pure malayalam forget pure i can hardly speak. Iam so used to english. Also to be frank i do not know any indian language. Some people speak very rude when i say i do not any indian language. They say either iam a forgeiner or not an indian.

My question:- Is india only for people who know indian langauge?.  Is india only for people who have caste, religion and what ever rules this people get. I asked because i hate castes and other stuff which is useless. I also think twice or thrice before i apply for school or college and other application when it comes to caste or religion. If i do not write it either i will bad name for doing something which i hate doing or the application gets rejected or people making fun.

I think living in jungle with animals is much nicer than living with people who want other people to fullfill their needs.


----------



## go4saket (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*

Thanks a lot Shrish! This is really helpful. Reps for you...
__________
Thanks for the info... Really helpful... Reps for you...


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*



			
				jatt said:
			
		

> friends can we also write in other languages too like punjabi,telgu,and another if yes please describe how.thanks in advance



Of course you can. you can even name your files in your mother tongue and they will be visible in your lingo in explorer!!! You can send emails in any of our languages. You can type very easily because it is based on the idea of transliteration, i.e, just as the word is pronounced in our language you type in english, it just converts itself into your language. Isn't that cute?


----------



## sauravktr (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*

Wow!!!!! Great Post buddy,Thanks


----------



## EagerBeaver (Mar 6, 2007)

Very usefool post. ThankU.


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*

लो मे भि  सइइक गयआ  हिन्दि  लिख्ना....
its quite good .
reps for u man.


----------



## jatt (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*



			
				sanju said:
			
		

> shrish
> download barahaIMESetup.exe
> installed it and restart the computer
> launch word <font<mangal
> ...


hi friend if you see only squre then please do as folows:
open MS word go to format>styles and formatting>modify>give the font name like mangal in format box its ok
you have done lets enjoy


----------



## caleb (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*



			
				aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> Chill out dude. Why do you think I put up that  smiley? I was just joking, as I said in my next post, same is the case with me, I cannot understand it very well as well.


 Please have some integrity...there was no smiley in your post....go and check it for yourself.


----------



## planetcall (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*

Shrish भाई हमारी परिचर्चा में आपका हार्दिक अभिनन्दन है ।  मैं आपकी परिचर्चा का भी सदस्य हूं । कुछ कविताओं की लड़ी ईधर भी शुरु करें


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*



			
				caleb said:
			
		

> Please have some integrity...there was no smiley in your post....go and check it for yourself.



Ya there was not, it was in the quote. Sorry for that. Can we just forget this. It was a joke (was supposed to be one). Let us just stop spamming this thread.

Once again sorry if I have hurt anyones feelings.

Aditya


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*

WOW ! even if its not VISTA. Thanks


----------



## Shrish (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*



			
				sanju said:
			
		

> shrish
> download barahaIMESetup.exe
> installed it and restart the computer
> launch word <font<mangal
> ...


जैसा रामकृष्णन जी ने कहा वैसा करिए। अधिक जानकारी के लिए विकिपीडिया पर यह लेख देखिए: Help Multilingual Suppport (Indic)
ऐसा करने के बाद विंडोज में सभी जगह हिन्दी अच्छी तरह लिखी जा सकती है। हाँ मैं ये बताना भूल गया कि BarahaIME एमएसवर्ड के नए वर्जनों तथा याहू मैसेंजर पर ठीक से काम नहीं करता। इस बारे में काफी दिनों से उन्हें ईमेल करने की सोच रहा हूँ। HindiWriter तथा Hindi Indic IME करते हैं।



			
				Jatt said:
			
		

> friends can we also write in other languages too like punjabi,telgu,and another if yes please describe how.thanks in advance


Surely you can write in other languages with BarahaIME. On the BarahaIME system tray Icon right click and select Language>Punjabi etc. This works same as for Hindi.



			
				planetcall said:
			
		

> Shrish भाई हमारी परिचर्चा में आपका हार्दिक अभिनन्दन है ।  मैं आपकी परिचर्चा का भी सदस्य हूं । कुछ कविताओं की लड़ी ईधर भी शुरु करें


आपका धन्यवाद पलेनेट काल भाई, लेकिन वहाँ आपका यूजरनेम क्या है ?


----------



## Dharmpal Singh (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks a lot
I was in need of this.
Once again thanks


----------



## planetcall (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*



			
				Shrish said:
			
		

> आपका धन्यवाद पलेनेट काल भाई, लेकिन वहाँ आपका यूजरनेम क्या है ?



गुप्त संदेश प्रेषित कर दिया गया है ।


----------



## raviratlami (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*



			
				jatt said:
			
		

> friends can we also write in other languages too like punjabi,telgu,and another if yes please describe how.thanks in advance



Yes, you can write in other Indian language as well. By and large, the method mentioned in this article by Shrish also held true for Other Indian Languages like Marathi, Gujarati, Telugu, Tamil etc.

However, if you want reallt quick no-nonsense solution, head instantly to -

*www.bhomiyo.com/typepad.aspx

This is a Multilingual Indic Language Online TypePad (Phonetic)


----------



## Pathik (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*

please dont bump old topics dude


----------



## Yamaraj (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> please dont bump old topics dude


माने की इस साईट् का प्रयोग करने वाले बुड्बक हैन् का?


----------



## almighty (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*

वाह कया बात है
धन्यवाद इत्नी जान्कारी प्रदान कर्ने के हेतु :d


----------



## Liggy (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*

so is anyone gonna traslate the 1st article or all us english speaking people S*** out of luck, or do we have to download some translator, sounds liuke it is an awesome post, or is it more specifc to india then the rest of the world???


----------



## deepakg (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: हिन्दी में टाइपिंग का सरलतम तरीका पूरी जा&*

*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/goodpost.gif
बहोत अच्छे भाई़  लगे रहो


----------

